# The Eraser Voting Thread



## Baron (Oct 7, 2011)

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the THREE poems you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use ALL THREE VOTES. 

Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 7, 2011)

Very hard choices to make, great entries everyone.
I've voted for Nacian, feralpen and Higurro.


----------



## obi_have (Oct 7, 2011)

These were all very good!

I voted for Phyllis because I tripped out on "Diluting       memories dissolved by overstirring," it literally grabbed me and made me admit to myself that some of the things from the past that I've dwelt on too long are probably not quite how I "remember" them.

I voted for feralpen's senryu, although short was extremely poignant.

My last vote went to fuhrer02's "The Fall", which was devastatingly devastating.


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 7, 2011)

Obi's school paper idea was one of the cleverest I've ever heard.  And done in all limericks to boot!  Pure genius!
Lisa's washing sand metaphor is perfect.
Higguro's Paper Man says so much in just two short verses.

I could have easily voted for more.  Inspired batch of entries.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 7, 2011)

I voted .

I regret that I could not vote for each poem, they were all worthy of winning...
Good luck to all.  Peace...Jul


----------



## Ghost (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 8, 2011)

Voted for the entries of feralpen, CP and obi. Obi's was very funny and had a cool, unique approach to it. CP's was just a great piece, a reflection of her fighting spirit, if I may say so myself. And feralpen's just caught my attention spot-on, to consider that there was only sixteen syllables in there.

Over-all, very well done.


----------



## feralpen (Oct 8, 2011)

I could not choose. I could not decide merely on quality. I've had to read and reread. I could only try to pick those which, to me, carried the challenge theme. That worked (again for me) for two entries. The other, 'Loss or Gain' by Prof simply strikes a chord because I can relate.
The others, 'seemingly' by Nacian (lots of great expression in there girl!) and TheFuhrer's 'The Fall' are strong picks, but there were so many and I had to choose ... so, I'll go post my votes now. Good luck to all.

fp


----------



## aj47 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have voted.  And fp is right, there is so much good stuff to choose from.  I don't want to accidentally slight anyone by leaving them off an itemized list.   This was tough for me.


----------



## Jinxi (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow - I must be honest, it has taken me a few days to decide who to vote for. The entries were all brilliant this time around.

In the end, I voted for Phyllis, Chester's Daughter and Ghost.

Well done to everyone though!!


----------



## Martin (Oct 9, 2011)

I voted for JunkiePterodactyl, Lisa and Feralpen.

JunkiePterodactyl's piece I think is simple and elegant and the philosophical ending especially nailed it. It really fit the theme like it's written particularly for this challenge? And since many times I see the winners pulling it off with old polished poems, I think it's a really neat effort, this little gem.

Lisa's piece is beautiful, and I love the metaphor she makes of steps/missteps fading away in the tide. I haven't been around much lately, but this piece also seems experimenting for you? You're going in a very good direction I'd say. The last stanza is stellar, but the two stanzas before it I would remove all together. The line breaks are excellently done throughout, but I think the whole piece is a little long for these short lines. And those two stanzas doesn't add much content. Less is more in this case I'd say.

Feralpen's piece is powerful. Naturally maintaining the 5-7-5 and personally I saw it convey a message which hopefully is true. That all of us born in the shadows of such terror, have learned from it. I doubt it though, thinking off all those young boys signing up for _duty_. Anyway, excellent piece, pulling off a difficult form.

-m


----------



## Baron (Oct 14, 2011)

One person has voted for only two poems.  Those votes have been discounted.


----------

